# WW Grinder Chippers?!



## Corey

Ok, my grandfather just bough a used WW Grinder Inc. Renegade 250, and he would like some info on it.. sharpening, tuning up, etc.. There was not an owners manual w/ it. I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a good web site to find one, or such related info.. Thanks to all..

-Corey


----------



## sonny

w w grinder chipper ? I have been around a while , & never have stoped learning, But I have never heard of that.could it be a M & M chipper ?


----------



## Treeman14

Is that plain?...or with peanuts?, cause I LOVE the ones with peanuts!!!


----------



## Deere John

Is it a homeowners twig chipper/leaf grinder? I'm thinking of the Craftsman or MTD style idy-biddy yard maintainer style.

If it is that, pull the knives out, and get them professionally sharpened - chances are they never have been. If you then want to do it yourself, take very careful note of the sharpening angle, the clearances to the anvil and keep your fingers clear. Maybe pull the plug wire off while working on it - you never know what the previous owner had rigged onto it.

Check the websites for the above brands - I suspect that there were only several manufacturers of these things, and they just got painted and branded differently. Find one that looks like yours, and order their owners manual.


----------



## georgia

FUNNY TREEMAN14!


----------



## Iceman1

*manual available*

if you still need a manual i can get you one - free resond back to [email protected]


----------



## Newfie

Since it's only been 5 years.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Gary Gardener

*I also need a manual - for WW Grinder Renegade 47019*

I am also looking for a manual for a WW Grinder Renegade chipper/shredder. Mine is model 47019. If anyone can help, please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## DELTA65

Its sound to me


----------



## williamsmith

my grandfather just bough a used WW Grinder Inc. Renegade 250, and he would like some info on it.. sharpening, tuning up, etc.. There was not an owners manual w/ it. I was wondering if anyone knew if there was a good web site to find one, or such related info.. Thanks to all..


----------



## Bally1020

W-W Grinder Renegade 250 Owner's Manual (Page 15 of 25) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------

